# riot baton side handle?



## Porong (Jan 27, 2019)

can you think of any tactical advantage to adding a side handle to a riot baton?


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2019)

Not especially. Unless you peg the guy with the handle like a hammer.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jan 27, 2019)

Well, you could use it like a tonfa


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

I think you're describing a tonfa..


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I think you're describing a tonfa..



Pr 24s I had one once. Couldn't get in to it.





It is good for a lot of stuff you don't use a bat for. Pretty much.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 27, 2019)

PR-24 Prosecuter.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2019)

I used to work in Law Enforcement with a PR 24 a long time ago.  Very effective when used right.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 29, 2019)

Depends on if you are just talking about a baton/club/nightstick that was used by law enforcement.  Then when you added the side handle it was the PR-24 (tonfa).  OR are you talking about actual riot sticks that are a thick hickory stick about 3 foot in length?  It's usage would be more in line with hanbo techniques than a PR-24 strategy.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Feb 3, 2019)

I believe it aids holding it slightly and i think you can get more force in some types of hitting.     And you can block with and shorten/lengthen the instrument.    You could also use it for thrusting if you flip it around from the traditional stance.

And i think somone posted a video detailing all that. 
(they are banned here so i dont have a chance to fiddle with it)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 3, 2019)

Rat said:


> I believe it aids holding it slightly and i think you can get more force in some types of hitting.     And you can block with and shorten/lengthen the instrument.    You could also use it for thrusting if you flip it around from the traditional stance.
> 
> And i think somone posted a video detailing all that.
> (they are banned here so i dont have a chance to fiddle with it)


Also used for traps, holds, and throws. Even chokes, although dangerous.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 3, 2019)

We carried the PR-24. The one thing that felt was natural with the handle was holding it in an upper arm block, which I never remember using while on patrol. It was too long on my side when I started riding a patrol bike so I switched to a 6C-cell Maglight. Just the right length and weight. If I didn't need the torch the light portion was perfect for positioning my grip. I don't know if they would allow it these days.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 4, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> We carried the PR-24. The one thing that felt was natural with the handle was holding it in an upper arm block, which I never remember using while on patrol. It was too long on my side when I started riding a patrol bike so I switched to a 6C-cell Maglight. Just the right length and weight. If I didn't need the torch the light portion was perfect for positioning my grip. I don't know if they would allow it these days.


I still have an old 6C Maglight, but it doesn't work. Man, those were a sweet size. Do they still make those things?


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 4, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I still have an old 6C Maglight, but it doesn't work. Man, those were a sweet size. Do they still make those things?


I still have mine out in one of the barns. I swapped the incandescent bulb for a LED bulb and it made a huge difference. I saw them on a couple of sites including ebay and they were called "vintage". I assume that means they are discontinued. 6D cell are still available. $48 bucks from Maglite.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 5, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I still have mine out in one of the barns. I swapped the incandescent bulb for a LED bulb and it made a huge difference. I saw them on a couple of sites including ebay and they were called "vintage". I assume that means they are discontinued. 6D cell are still available. $48 bucks from Maglite.


Yeah, I have one of the D cell ones, too. Just not as well fitted to the hand, y'know?

I guess I need to either go pick up one of the "vintage" ones, or see if there's still a switch repair kit available for that one. I wonder where I put it...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2019)

I have one that I use when we walk the dog every night!


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 5, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Yeah, I have one of the D cell ones, too. Just not as well fitted to the hand, y'know?
> 
> I guess I need to either go pick up one of the "vintage" ones, or see if there's still a switch repair kit available for that one. I wonder where I put it...


I have never had to work on the switch but I imagine it is a tight fit.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I have never had to work on the switch but I imagine it is a tight fit.


I haven't yet managed to pull the existing switch. As I recall, they make a tool for it, but it's not supposed to be necessary. I need to go back and find the instructions I have stored somewhere. But first I need to figure out where I put that flashlight when I cleaned up my shop - it was sitting in my project tray, but I "put it away".


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 6, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I haven't yet managed to pull the existing switch. As I recall, they make a tool for it, but it's not supposed to be necessary. I need to go back and find the instructions I have stored somewhere. But first I need to figure out where I put that flashlight when I cleaned up my shop - it was sitting in my project tray, but I "put it away".


If you have to purchase parts, I strongly recommend getting an LED bulb.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> If you have to purchase parts, I strongly recommend getting an LED bulb.


That would definitely be high on my list. The incandescent wasn't bad, but I expect the LED is brighter, and it will certainly last longer.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2019)

I always carried the 4 C cell Maglite, as I recall. The longer one didn't swing fast enough.


----------

